# Nortriptyline



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi I have been on nort for 4 months now, and told to come off it, as I have gastritis, and do not need to be on it. I have tappered of now on 5mg. I am terribly anxious, crying , and have flu like feeling..anyone experienced this?F x


----------

